# ORADEA | Projects & Construction



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Oradea (in Hungarian Nagyvárad and in German Grosswardein) is the tenth largest city in Romania, with a population of over 225.000 (arround 290.000 with the metro area). It is located in the north-west of the country, a few miles from the Hungarian border. It is crossed by the Crisul Repede river.

The city was funded by Hungarian king László 1st in the XIth century. The first known document refering to Oradea dates from the year 1113.

Oradea has a vauban style fortress and a large city center, with many art-nouveau buildings. Also, Oradea is the only city from Romania included in the Art-Nouveau Network.

In the last years, the city has a lot of investments, starting from infrastructure, hospitals, schools, parks and also many residential, commercial, industrial and office projects.

The Fortress (photo by Bogdan Popa)









Union (Unirii) Square (photo by Ovi D. Pop)









Nymphaea Aquapark (photo by Ovi D. Pop)









Republic (Republicii) Street (photo from oradea-nagyvarad-grosswardein.ro)


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*RED 8 by ARED*

Facts:


type = residential
360 apartments
8 floors
multistory parking and green spaces
developer: Arad Real Estate Company
website: https://www.ared.ro/cartier-ared/2-oradea/13-cartier-rezidential-red8



















Current status:


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting, thanks


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Centenary Bridge and Crișul Repede river promenade reconstruction*

The project aims towards better mobility in the city, by car, bicycle and walking, offering new alternatives to crossing the Crișul Repede river and crossing the city by bike.

*Centenary Bridge*





Current status:



danla said:


>



*Crișul Repede promenade reconstruction work*



















Current status:



Andrei M said:


>


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Luceafărul Quarter*

Facts:


type = residential
number of apartments: about 1000
10 floors
shops, parkins spaces, kindergarten
website: http://www.selinainvest.ro/



















*Current status:* two buildings are complete, the 3rd building is under construction


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Prima Residence Universității*

Facts:


type = residential
number of apartments: 640
buildings with 4 floors
parking spaces, green spaces, kindergarten, bicycle infrastructure
the residential complex will be conected to other neighborhoods by a new tram line
website: https://www.primacasa.ro/ansamblul-prima-universitatii/



















*Current status*: the first two buildings are finished and five more are under construction


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Aurora Shopping Center*

Facts:


type = commercial
surface: about 20.000 sqm



















Current status:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*University of Oradea campus*

The Masterplan for the extended campus is *approved* and construction will begin in 2019. New faculty HQ-s and dorms will be constructed and the existing buildings will be rehabilitated. Some of the buildings are historical monuments from the 1910's.

Facts:


35.000 sqm of student dorms
50.000 sqm of faculty HQ-s (15 faculties)
38.000 sqm of sports infrastructure
130.000 sqm of green spaces
35.000 sqm of pedestrian infrastructure
connection to the city by a new tram line

University of Oradea nowadays










Renderings of the rehabilitation and extention project:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*West Residence*

Facts:


type = mixed use
463 apartments
a hotel with 70 rooms
5732 sqm of green spaces
520 parking spots
13 buildings with 4 floors each
website: https://www.westresidenceoradea.ro/

Renderings:




























Current status: the first two buildings are T/O and one more is Prep


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ioșia Residential Complex*

Facts:

type = residential
number of apartments: 726
shops
green spaces and parking places
website: http://www.iosia.ro/

Rendering of the first building










Current status: the first building is T/O and a second one is Prep


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*SDK-Delta*

Facts: 


type = residential
146 apartments
green spaces and playground
146 parking spaces
website

Renderings:



















Current status:


----------



## TNAT (Oct 10, 2018)

wow, wonderful town, beautiful and developing fast.


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Centenary Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Refunctionalizing former Patria Cinema*

The building was empty for a few years and it will be rehabilitated and extended. Afterwords it will host a shopping complex.

Before work:










Renderings:




























Current status:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Prima Residence Nufărul*

Facts: 


 260 apartments
 3 buildings, with 8 floors each
 226 parking spots
 green spaces
 website: https://www.primacasa.ro/prima-Nufarul/

Renderings:



















Current status: the first building was finished în summer 2018, and a second one is Prep


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*AES Apartments*

Facts:


 152 apartments
 gardens and green spaces
 kindergarten
 parking spots
 3 buildings with 4 floors each
 website: http://aesapartments.ro/

Rendering:










Current status: work is on at the first building


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Viena Residence*

Facts:


 type = mixed use
 400 houses
 2400 apartments, in buildings with 2, 5 and 6 floors
 gardens and parks
 sports area
 shops
 parking spots
 website: http://vienaresidence.com/

The project will be developed between 2018 and 2027, in 4 phases:

Faze 1: 2018-2020: houses on the northen part of the quarter *(some of them are U/C)*
Faze 2: until 2023: houses and apartments in the central area of the quarter *(Prep)*
Faze 3: until 2025: other buildings and the sports area in the central area of the quarter
Faze 4: until 2027: shops, kindergarten and other complemetary functions

Plan of the new quarter










Renderings:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *RED 8 by ARED*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Prima Residence Onestilor street*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update* (November 4th)


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Riviera*

Facts:


 type = residential
 86 houses
 park & playground
 website: https://rivieraoradea.ro/

Renderings:




























Current status: a few houses are complete, others are U/C


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *West Residence*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Prima Residence Universității*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*The Roman Catholic Episcopal Palace, cathedral & park restoration project*

The Baroque Complex was built in the 1700's and includes the catholic cathedral, the episcopal office and a series of homes for priests.

In the last years, the assembly is being refurbished, starting with the cathedral (finished). The episcopal palace is at work since february 2018. The project costs about 6 milion euros and the building will also host a museum, conference and exhibition rooms.

Also, around the building there will be a botanical garden, with a few spaces for different events. The park will cost about 800.000 euros and work will start in Q1/Q2 2019.

The whole assembly (photo by Ovi D. Pop):










The episcopal palace (photos by Bihoreanul):


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Ioșia Residential Complex*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


New renderings with buildings 1 and 2:










*Update:*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Multipurpose sports hall*

Facts:


surface: 17.091 sqm
height: 25 m
capacity: 5250 - 7200 seats
training ground
670 parking spaces

Renderings




























Current status: work has just started and it will end in 2020


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*New Pediatric Hospital*

The Municipal Hospital will be extended with a new building (the white/yellow one) for pediadric departmens. It will have 5 floors and 200 beds. The project is *Approved* and construction will begin in Q2/2019.

*Renderings* (the big building exists now)

































*County Hospital Extension*

The existing hospital (white/brown) will be extended with two new buildings (white/green), for the outpatient area, administration, polyclinic, an amphitheater for students, robotized sampling center. The project is *Approved* and construction will begin in Q2/2019.

*Rendering*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Centenary Bridge and Crișul Repede river promenade reconstruction*
> 
> The project aims towards better mobility in the city, by car, bicycle and walking, offering new alternatives to crossing the Crișul Repede river and crossing the city by bike.
> 
> *Centenary Bridge*


Current status: *COMPLETE*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *SDK-Delta*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update:*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Victoria Rezidențial*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update* - work is on at the first building


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Lotus Mall Extension* - the project is Prep and work will start in Q1/Q2, 2019

Facts:

type = commercial
15.000 sqm
3 floors, for shops and restaurants
design: DE3 Arhitectură: http://de3.ro/index.php/portfolio/lotus-mall-2019/

Renders


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *AES Apartments*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Emanuil Gojdu Square underground road passage system*

Actual roads and intersections will be moved underground, leaving only tramlines and pedestrians overground. The project will lead to creating a public plaza, rapid auto transit ways, bus lines. Also, the project will include a park&ride system. The project is *Approved* and work should begin in Q2/Q3 2019.

This is how the area looks today:



And this is how the passage system will look like:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Oradea Science & Technology Park*

Facts:


 surface: 5500 sqm
 40 laboratories
 research fields: nanotechnologies, energy, health, climate change, bioeconomy, AI
 current status: Proposal

Renders:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

*Milano 5*

Facts: 


 type = mixed use
 1880 apartments
 1787 parking spots
 61.850 sqm of green spaces
 20 playgrounds
 supermarket
 other quarter services
 website: https://www.apartamente-oradea.ro/

Current status is *Approved* and work shoud begin shortly. The project is part of the *Viena Quarter*, presented here.

Renders:


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *County Hospital Extension*
> 
> The existing hospital (white/brown) will be extended with two new buildings (white/green), for the outpatient area, administration, polyclinic, an amphitheater for students, robotized sampling center. The project is *Approved* and construction will begin in Q2/2019.
> 
> *Rendering*


Current status: work has just started fot the extension of the outpatient service


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Prima Residence Universității*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update* February 12th 2019


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *AES Apartments*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update* February 12th 2019


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *SDK-Delta*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update*


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Prima Residence Nufărul*
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


*Update*: work is on at the second building


----------



## Cristi oradeanul (Mar 13, 2010)

Cristi oradeanul said:


> *Underground multilevel parking & public plaza*
> 
> The parking is located on the Crișul Repede river bank and it will have 460 parking spots, for diesel and electric cars, buses and bikes.


*Update* 20th February 2019


----------

